# Tax, Self assessment when becoming an expat



## bachelorsinparadise (4 mo ago)

Hi All,

Hope you are well, newby here seeking advice.
Ive done some initial research, but would like direction on the following. I usually fill in a self-assessment tax return as am self employed. However this year i have moved to Asia as digital nomad and will be staying. I wish to inform HMRC that im now an expat, please advise? From research it appears after April 5 2023 i fill in my tax return for 2021/2022 and notify HMRC like that, as im not employed hence dont fill in the p85. Is this correct? Im unsure.

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Alzashti (2 mo ago)

Hello

Its been a while,'
Definitely fill in the form and also give them your overseas address.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Given the Thai flag.. I assume you your in Thailand and staying there or will be soon.

I don't know what visa you are on or are considering, but Thailand just introduced a new Long Term Resident visa (10 years) that comes with working rights (assuming you meet the criteria.. and depending on your industry there is the SMART visa (4 years)... both are quite attractive options for digital nomads.


----------

